# Almond leaves



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone know a store in the GTA that's currently stocking almond leaves?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Have you checked Menagerie?


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I saw them there awhile ago... But last time I was there I didn't see them. I'll have to ask next time I'm there. Just slipped my mind xD


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*Almond Leaves*

If you check out www.bettabreederscanada.com , we sell Almond leaves.
I ship them from Hamilton, in a padded envelope, depending how many you want.
You should have them within a few days.
Catherine
Bettabreederscanada.
President


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Have you checked Menagerie?


Thought I saw some last week


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I sell them also


thanks

john


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I got my hands on some, thanks for all the help


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

@catherine, when did you become president of BBC???

back to topic...i always have almond leaves in stock also, it's my bread and butter for my betta obsession.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

excuse my SW knowledge, why and what is used for almond leaves?


----------

